# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  استفسار عن كتاب جلاء العينين في محاكمة الأحمدين

## القارء المجتهد

استفسر عن كتاب جلاء العينين في محاكمة الأحمدين
 لمؤلفه  نعمان بن محمود بن عبد الله، أبو البركات خير الدين، الآلوسي (المتوفى : 1317 هـ) وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

أي وجه من الاستفسارات عن الكتاب تريد؟
وللفائدة لمن أراد تحميل الكتاب بصيغة pdf من هنــــــا

----------


## جمال سعدي

http://rapidshare.com/files/202947579/BSQ0038.pdf.html

----------


## جمال سعدي

وهذه بصيغة وورد
http://www.pdfshere.com/up/index.php...iewfile&id=420

----------


## إستبرق

شكرا لك..
لكن للأسف الرابط لايعمل..

----------


## أبو عبد الرحمن الجزائري

حمله من هنـا
جلاء العينين في محاكمة الأحمدين

----------


## إستبرق

جزاك الله خيرا أيها الأخ الجزائري

----------


## عدنان الطاف

*القاديانية فئة كافرة pdf*

----------

